
Fruit Trenches: Cultivating Subtropical Plants in Freezing Temperatures - mgsouth
https://www.lowtechmagazine.com/2020/04/fruit-trenches-cultivating-subtropical-plants-in-freezing-temperatures.html#more
======
mgsouth
Normally, citrus trees are killed by even brief freezes. The article discusses
a number of methods used by the Soviet Union to grow 200,000 tonnes of citrus
fruit per year, in places where winter temperatures dropped to -30 C and the
ground froze 50 cm (20 inches). They developed some interesting new plant
varieties and cultivation methods (some very labor intensive).

